# my new bow



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

finished this up in time for bear season. hackberry board bow, 50lb draw weight. just need to make up some cane arrows.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW!! It looks great. Should get the job done.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

hopefully this one stay together, the first two didnt survive.lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I won a new bow at a sports show, It was a 2010 Bow Tech Admiral and it came with all of the bells and whilsels. It shoot right up there with the bow I bought last year, a Mathews mission. Not sure which one I will use the most.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice looking bow man ! I saw the other pics and you did a beautiful job for sure.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks, just have to put a finish on it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome job, break her in right.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking bow Terence, what are you going to use to finish it ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking bow!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice--good luck!!! : )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got a PM asking if that's Larry the cable guy shooting your new bow ?


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Son nice bow man


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I just got a PM asking if that's Larry the cable guy shooting your new bow ?


Larry wouldn't be showing that good of form.

Nice bow from what I can see. How's the handshock?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Larry wouldn't be showing that good of form.
> 
> Nice bow from what I can see. How's the handshock?


i havent really noticed so it cant be that bad. this is the first wooden bow i have ever shot. the first couple i made never made it this far.


----------

